# Midi Keyboard vergleichbar mit MPK49?



## limpstar (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin noch ziemlich neu in diesem Gebiet und weiss noch nicht so genau, auf was man beim Kauf eines Midi Keyboards achten sollte. Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, welche Midi Keyboards man von den Funktionen her mit dem MPK49 vergleichen könnte, einfach ohne Pads halt, da ich schon einen MPC besitze. In welchem Preisbereich bewege ich mich da?


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, Worauf sollte man achten..

Tastenanzahl ( reichen 49 ? mehr ? )
gewichtete Tasten für Klavierfeeling ?
anschlagdynamisch ( sollten eigentlich alle sein, aber ruhig nochmal nachschauen )
Extras wie zB frei belegbare Fader / Drehregler ( endlos oder mit Anschlag )
Modulationsrad und Pitchbend ( eigentlich auch immer dabei )
Die Auswahl ist riesig, und ich habe schon lange in keinen Thomann- oder justMusic-Katalog reingeschaut..

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

bestell dir den just music katalog oder wie chmee sagt den thomann katalog!

M-Audio hat da was schickes! Aber es wäre interessant in dem Zsammenhang zu wissen was du auch wirklich ausgeben willst! -nach oben ist das natürlich offen! 

Aber sag uns doch das Limit, dann könnenwir gute Tipss geben!  mfg


----------



## limpstar (20. Dezember 2008)

ok danke für die Antworten : ). nun, wie viel ich so etwa bezahlen würde. Schwer zu sagen, also so viel wie für das MPK bestimmt nicht, weil ich ja auf die Pads verzichten kann. Ich würd mal sagen so bis max. 180 Euro (was bei uns etwa 300fr. sind, ich komme aus der Schweiz), das M-AUDIO OXYGEN 49 kostet ja so ca. 130euro. Also um diese Preisklasse herum. mfg


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

Korg, M-Audio, Rolandsind eigentlich ganz gute Sachen! Beachte am besten einfach dieListevon chmee, dann kann nix schief laufen! mfg


----------



## limpstar (20. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar. Hab ein bisschen rumgeguckt und das M-Audio Oxygen 49 ( http://www.houseofsound.ch/index.php?f=shop,dv,3005205,0,0,25,de,0,0,0,0,0&product=M-Audio+Oxygen+49 ) wird noch recht häufig genannt. Hat es irgendwelche Tücken, weshalb ich es nicht kaufen sollte?


----------



## limpstar (22. Dezember 2008)

noch eine Frage, kann man mit diesem Keyboard VSTi Plugins "steuern"?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Grundsätzlich reagieren VSTi-Plugins auf Midi-Controlchange-Daten. Bei manchen Keyboards werden bekannte VSTi's schon als Preset auf den Reglern mitgeliefert, bei anderen muss man es von Hand machen, aber Ja, grundsätzlich geht es.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Midi Keyboard wird in der Regel dazu verwendet um ein Virtual Studio Technology Instrument (vsti) anzusteuern oder einen Expander (Hardware-Klangerzeuger), die Antwortet lautet also ja!

Beachte das du entweder eine Soundkarte benötigst, die einen Midi Eingang hat oder du kaufst dir ein USB to Midi Kabel für ca. 20 €uronen. mfg A 

EDIT: Oh Hallo Chmee da warst du wohl ne sekunde (=3 min) schneller 

-Ich hoffe wir konnten dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## limpstar (22. Dezember 2008)

jop konntet ihr, vielen dank


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens, schon die Korg-Nano Serie gesehen, die finde ich echt sexy. Alle 3 Geräte sind echt pfiffig und zB für Mobilarbeiten ( Live-Audio oder VJing ) perfekt.

Link:
http://www.de-bug.de/musiktechnik/archives/1288.html

mfg chmee


----------

